# My rebuilt Francis Francis...



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

I know these aren't the best machines with good looks and cheapo insides but it does a good enough job for me. I bought as non working off a well known auction site and fitted new brass boilers and asociated parts.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks good dude and well done on completing your own refurb.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

A great looking machine. My machine before my current one was a Francis Francis X1. A great looker in the kitchen but not up to much on the steam front.


----------



## PIP (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

I totally agree re the steam performance. I actually use a separate device for steaming as the elements on these machines don't last long if you use the steam facility.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Not familiar with this machine myself but it certainly looks the part. Well done.

Now you need to get yourself a nice shiny second hand mazzer off that auction site and get rid of the Illy









I like your little shelf with the hooks. May I ask where you got it?


----------

